# L



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

I think today was the final straw. My rating officially went to 5 stars today and today is my last. This job has distroyed me. 
You see my personality is when I get into something it's hard for me to move on. I throw myself into it and try to figure it out and become an expert at it. 
Today after 11 rides under $5 I decided that lyft has me no more. 
Today I decided to stop them from exploiting me. Now as I venture onto my next chapter in life I can say that after this experience I will never again have anything to do with a corporation. 
Thank god im able to so I will be moving back to my homeland of Armenia. There I will live my days in a quiet peaceful manner. 
I wish you all the best. Please just keep fighting uber and lyft what they are doing is not ok.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Take me with you.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Leo1983 said:


> I think today was the final straw. My rating officially went to 5 stars today and today is my last. This job has distroyed me.
> You see my personality is when I get into something it's hard for me to move on. I throw myself into it and try to figure it out and become an expert at it.
> Today after 11 rides under $5 I decided that lyft has me no more.
> Today I decided to stop them from exploiting me. Now as I venture onto my next chapter in life I can say that after this experience I will never again have anything to do with a corporation.
> ...


Have some Dolma for us..

Uber Off... may the grass be greener on the other side. I know it was for me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> Thank god im able to so I will be moving back to my homeland of Armenia.


Isn't that a little drastic? There are opportunities in this country other than Uber and Lyft


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Isn't that a little drastic? There are opportunities in this country other than Uber and Lyft


I think I need a break. I've had a few businesses and ended up losing interest. That's mostly why I even drove for these companies. But my next business venture requires a lot of hands on work that can be done in any country. 
So my plan is to go back spend a year developing my line then launching it here.


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

Good luck and congrats


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Hate lyft so much you quit the country? Wow! Your rating is incredible after that many rides.

Like you I also have a tendency to throw myself into things. Normally it is a useful trait. Probably a waste of talent in this job though.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Hate lyft so much you quit the country? Wow! Your rating is incredible after that many rides.
> 
> Like you I also have a tendency to throw myself into things. Normally it is a useful trait. Probably a waste of talent in this job though.


I've lived here since 9 years of age. In that time this countries corrupt government has provided me with subpar education and managed to kill my spirit.

I'm built more for a sharing virtuous society. I just can't go on anymore living an everyday life in a land where everyone is trying to step over each other to grasp a fantasy. 
I don't necessarily believe you have to wait in line. But I do believe that there plenty for everybody if we all just shared. 
So to finance my life dreams I will be using this capitalistic society to launch a brand I've been working on. If everything works out I will be running my business from my ranch in Armenia. Away from people. 
Just me a select few and my dog.

I also plan on becoming a pot head. I've never been but I've always admired how one can stare at a wall and be completely content. That's the level of peace I'm trying to reach sober. Lol

Good luck guys.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

What self-pity pile of [email protected]!
You think they will welcome you in Armenia with open arms?
You'll have to work your @ss off in Armenia as well, if not more.
Sounds like you are a millennial, entitled to come back and get whatever you want.
I got news for you: That Train has left the station...without you.
So pick up your sorry @ss and get a real Job and show us you are made in Armenia but built in the US.
There are Jobs out there, right here in LA.
Quit sniffling and go get a real Job please.
Later on, we all laugh about it.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> What self-pity pile of [email protected]!
> You think they will welcome you in Armenia with open arms?
> You'll have to work your @ss off in Armenia as well, if not more.
> Sounds like you are a millennial, entitled to come back and get whatever you want.
> ...


This is the mentality activism is viewed by jaded brainwashed idiots such as yours. 
I'm not made in America (nothing is)
You're sheep among wolves and you think you have a chance. lol sorry to say my friend you're delusional. 
I have a base in Armenia and multiple opportunities. 
I will be keeping my US citizenship so that I can exploit this country for my benefit. 
When it's all said and done brainwashed morons like yourself will have to pick their sorry asses up and go pick strawberries like a good boy. Baaaaa mother**** baaaa


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> jaded brainwashed idiots


Name calling starts when you are out of arguments. Nice one.


> I will be keeping my US citizenship


And you will still pay your Taxes here, even if you move to Armenia.


> Baaaaa mother&%[email protected]!* baaaa


I see you've set aside this special time to humiliate yourself in public.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> What self-pity pile of [email protected]!
> You think they will welcome you in Armenia with open arms?
> You'll have to work your @ss off in Armenia as well, if not more.
> Sounds like you are a millennial, entitled to come back and get whatever you want.
> ...


Funny I didn't get that. Post was Zen til you chimed in! Bitter much!


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Name calling starts when you are out of arguments. Nice one.
> 
> And you will still pay your Taxes here, even if you move to Armenia.
> 
> I see you've set aside this special time to humiliate yourself in public.


The only one humiliating themselves is the sheep that are repeating talking points he/she heard on Fox News. Guess what millennials are going to be the ones taking care of you in your ripe old age.
And I got news for you. Your future doesn't look too bright!


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Ok, just go away now. You really are starting to annoy me now. Just like Millennials do.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Ms.Doe said:


> Funny I didn't get that. Post was Zen til you chimed in! Bitter much!


I dedicated this song for him. 




He just needs some humility. Yesterday he accused all of us for so called not showing support for the weather conditions in florida.



Leo1983 said:


> The only one humiliating themselves is the sheep that are repeating talking points he/she heard on Fox News. Guess what millenials are going to be the ones taking care of you in your ripe old age.
> And I got news for you. Your future doesn't look too bright!


Good observation. He's just a forum know-it-all who likes to put everyone on his ignore list if they dare disagree with him.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Ok, just go away now. You really are starting to annoy me now. Just like Millennials do.


You're on my thread sweetheart. How about you leave. Tnx doll.
Ps: good luck with that heart problem.



ChortlingCrison said:


> I dedicated this song for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ChortlingCrison said:


> I dedicated this song for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


completely brainwashed talking head.
This is what happens when you trust a giant corporation to educate you in current events. He will spend his entire life struggling.

Sad part is change would benefit him the most. But instead he's attacking the very people that are speaking out and demanding change.
Millennials have options, this dude doesn't.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I dedicated this song for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> I've lived here since 9 years of age. In that time this countries corrupt government has provided me with subpar education and managed to kill my spirit.
> 
> I'm built more for a sharing virtuous society. I just can't go on anymore living an everyday life in a land where everyone is trying to step over each other to grasp a fantasy.
> I don't necessarily believe you have to wait in line. But I do believe that there plenty for everybody if we all just shared.
> ...


Sorry Uncle Sam and the evil old USA didn't work out for you. At least you're making room for one other legal and aspiring immigrant who wants to join my great country.

Regardless, happy trails partner! Don't let the door of freedom hit you where the good Lord did split you.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> I just can't go on anymore living an everyday life in a land where everyone is trying to step over each other to grasp a fantasy.


Yup. Better you move to a country where everyone is trying to step over each other to grasp basic essentials.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> The only one humiliating themselves is the sheep that are repeating talking points he/she heard on Fox News. Guess what millennials are going to be the ones taking care of you in your ripe old age.
> And I got news for you. Your future doesn't look too bright!


Guess what Millennials? Are you on crack man?

The answer is no. I won't. I'm a pragmatic realist and so would be bat bleep crazy to depend upon the likes of man-children snowflakes who:


see absolutely nothing wrong with wearing pyjama pants in public
are global warming/sea level rising conspiracy geo-nut lunatics
cry and throw temper tantrums when life doesn't go their way
need to seek the sanctuary of a safe space when life gets too hard for them to cope
are too terrified of the aspect of leaving the safety of their parents homes
take useless college eco-Nazi courses and then blame society for their non existent corporate skill sets and inability to get a white collar job
spend countless life hours posting anti conservative/corporate internet memes
threatening/socially chastising people on social media for their different beliefs

List is too long. Regardless, my goal is to use my engineering grad level education and make myself financially independent before I retire. Or at least build a comfortable nest egg for my retirement days.

Because God help me if I ever had to rely upon that most lost generation in my old age....


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

In my old age, millennials will take care of no one but themselves.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Well they'd better. Especially since social security will have long since run out and they won't be getting one red cent from me.....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> Lol wow A I am a millennial, but barely. B I have none of those characteristics. I've worked my whole life been through things your pampered ass has never even herd of. Come to me when you've stood in line for four hours to buy bread. Or had to burn your old shoes to keep yourself from freezing to death.
> 
> You know nothing of me. What you need is a mirror. Because you are an entitled self center prick. And it's ********* like you that have destroyed our planet. Yes you know where I get my news from?! Scientist and qualified sources.
> 
> ...


Meh, I had to walk barefoot through ice storms to school, uphill both ways.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Yup. Better you move to a country where everyone is trying to step over each other to grasp basic essentials.


Again that's part of the life long brainwashing talking. You obviously haven't been out this country. See if you were European you would of had the opportunity to. You know the two months paid vacation and all.

But no you've drank the coolaid in believing that America is a free country. Sure you're free to speak your mind. But that's just noise. You're all disjointed and divided.

Do you understand that socially you're no where near the living standards of most other first wold nations?! I mean you all still walk around with shit stained asses. (Reference to a bidet)



The Gift of Fish said:


> Meh, I had to walk barefoot through ice storms to school, uphill both ways.


You're an idiot. Soviet Union calapse. Look it up. It's going to happen here. It's written in history. Get out of your own way and realize what's happening.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> You're an idiot. Soviet Union calapse. Look it up. It's going to happen here. It's written in history. Get out of your own way and realize what's happening.


Lol, ok... thanks Mr. Angryman


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, ok... thanks Mr. Angryman


Don't talk out your ass Miss Delusional


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> Don't talk out your ass Miss Delusional


I simply _must _have you at my next dinner party! You _do _do after dinner speaking, I take it?


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I simply _must _have you at my next dinner party! You _do _do after dinner speaking, I take it?


I don't do dinner parties. I'm not 100 years old. We do BBQs. 
If you had a face to face conversation with me I would just make you feel stupid. I've actually made a few cry. (Proud moment)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> I don't do dinner parties. I'm not 100 years old. We do BBQs.
> If you had a face to face conversation with me I would just make you feel stupid. I've actually made a few cry. (Proud moment)


Shame; I have not heard such eloquence and insight this side of... the downtown soup kitchen at feeding time. Oh well.

_Fascinating _as this is, I'll just leave you to your rants & ravings now. Ta ta!


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Shame; I have not heard such eloquence and insight this side of... the downtown soup kitchen at feeding time. Oh well.
> 
> _Fascinating _as this is, I'll just leave you to your rants & ravings now. Ta ta!


Lol bye Felicia.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> There are opportunities in this country other than Uber and Lyft


Go on...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> Again that's part of the life long brainwashing talking. You obviously haven't been out this country. See if you were European you would of had the opportunity to. You know the two months paid vacation and all.
> 
> But no you've drank the coolaid in believing that America is a free country. Sure you're free to speak your mind. But that's just noise. You're all disjointed and divided.
> 
> ...


You don't get this country, so it's probably best you do leave. The US won't collapse because a revolution peacefully occurs here every several years. Enjoy your bidet, if that's your standard of civilized life.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sd1303 said:


> Go on...


lol. You took my quote a bit out of context.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> I will be keeping my US citizenship so that I can exploit this country for my benefit.
> When it's all said and done brainwashed morons like yourself will have to pick their sorry asses up and go pick strawberries like a good boy. Baaaaa mother&%[email protected]!* baaaa


Only an ahole will bite the very hands that fed them since they were 9 years old.

It seems you have some serious anger issues that will follow you to your miserable hut in Armenia or wherever you go.

You hate this country so much, why don't you get the fu*k out?

Btw, I do not believe you are from Armenia, you are too coward to say where you are really from.

Signed by an immigrant who appreciates this country!

Now GTFO 

EDITED********************************

**** I thought Uber deactivated your ass on the 4th, same day you posted the thread!

This is what you said in a different thread:

"Be careful. I spoke out on uber on social media and they deactivated me permanently. I was a 4.96 driver did X and select. They absolutely don't want expert drivers or anyone that has ambitions. They want drivers who do this here and there. They're trying to buy time until they can replace us with robot cars. It's going to happen soon than we think."

https://uberpeople.net/threads/to-ubers-new-ceo-please-read.197406/#post-2978682

I told you you are a coward, you did not admit your ass got fired!

See ya ****!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Isn't that a little drastic? There are opportunities in this country other than Uber and Lyft


Where?!


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

He's probably a Millennial.
Self centered, egoistic, narcissistic, lazy @sshole.
Quit blaming this Country for your Failures. If you have two legs and two Hands, speak the language somewhat normal, you will have a Chance here to make it.
But with that Attitude, you won't make it anywhere.
The "Everyone gets a trophy" Generation, it makes me puke.
If you run 5K in over 18 minutes, and you come in 5th or 6th, then you don't deserve a Trophy.
You are a Looser, and you need to know that.
You should then learn how to improve the Run, train harder, etc.
But what am I doing here, I will probably just get flamed for this post.

I came here alone, no Parents to help me, very little Cash in Hand.
I worked hard, got my Green Card, later on my Citizenship.
I own my own Home, and my own Business. Yes, for a little extra Cash and Fun, I drive UberSelect. Whatever.
I am thankful that the US gave me the Chance, and I am giving back. (Taxes, most of all)
I have volunteered in several community events, regularly donate to all kinds of Help Organizations, like the Red Cross, Wounded Warriors, Homes for our Troops and puppies behind Bars to name a few.

Have you given back anything? Anything at all? Helped a Neighbor or Friend in need?


----------



## uberboise (Oct 20, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> What self-pity pile of [email protected]!
> You think they will welcome you in Armenia with open arms?
> You'll have to work your @ss off in Armenia as well, if not more.
> Sounds like you are a millennial, entitled to come back and get whatever you want.
> ...


You are an asshole eom


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> You are an asshole eom


That's ok, I've been called worse.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Where?!


Everywhere! Look around!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Yozee said:


> Only an ahole will bite the very hands that fed them since they were 9 years old.
> 
> It seems you have some serious anger issues that will follow you to your miserable hut in Armenia or wherever you go.
> 
> ...


Lol yup. I noticed that earlier thread he posted too.

Leo1983 is definitely a 100% pure attention prostitute.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Everywhere! Look around!


I've been looking around applying for the last 2 years. I even went back to school and finished a degree. NO JOBS. OK...well there are crap jobs. I'm tired of and burned out on the underemployment game. You can't blame anyone for wanting work that matches their experience, skill set, and education. These applicant tracking systems and time-consuming online applications are the worst.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

My first comment was mainly directed at the OP who said he was leaving the country due to Uber not working out.
People are still dying (literally) to get in.



ABC123DEF said:


> You can't blame anyone for wanting work that matches their experience, skill set, and education.


Sometimes you have to be willing to start at the bottom of a company that has opportunity for growth.
Once your in, it'll be easier to use your experience and education to move up.

I work for a very big company and I've seen many people with degrees and who knows what start at the bottom and years later they're in a whole different department.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> I think today was the final straw. My rating officially went to 5 stars today and today is my last. This job has distroyed me.
> You see my personality is when I get into something it's hard for me to move on. I throw myself into it and try to figure it out and become an expert at it.
> Today after 11 rides under $5 I decided that lyft has me no more.
> Today I decided to stop them from exploiting me. Now as I venture onto my next chapter in life I can say that after this experience I will never again have anything to do with a corporation.
> ...


Vsevo horoshovo bratik. Pravilno zdelal.



Leo1983 said:


> I've lived here since 9 years of age. In that time this countries corrupt government has provided me with subpar education and managed to kill my spirit.
> 
> I'm built more for a sharing virtuous society. I just can't go on anymore living an everyday life in a land where everyone is trying to step over each other to grasp a fantasy.
> I don't necessarily believe you have to wait in line. But I do believe that there plenty for everybody if we all just shared.
> ...


I respect the pothead part. As i near retirement in a few decades i will be a pot farmer. Possibly commercially


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Shouldn't you have shopped it to read "Earn at least *$5.00* to cash out instantly" ?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I guess he is not done just yet....happily posting in the Lyft Forum.
Loser.


----------



## Dandelion (Oct 10, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> I guess he is not done just yet....happily posting in the Lyft Forum.
> Loser.


I wonder why people say they are done, or quit on
Something, then never follow through, it could be
That person is frustrated, hurt,or feeling bad 
In some way, we all have those days where we
Just give up on things. Life can be funny that
Way.

Peace!

Love, Dandelion


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

> =day tripper yeah...,


What's your Avatar all about, Day Tripper?


----------



## Dandelion (Oct 10, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> What's your Avatar all about, Day Tripper?


Are you on something? Did you not see that
I'm Dandelion, it's my ID, in case you don't
Know, there is. Spring plant named Dandelion. 
That avatar is a Dandelin flower. I'm proud to be
Dandelion.

Peace!

Love, Dandelion


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I clearly addressed the question to Day Tripper Yeah who has posts on the first page. I get yours. I'll go and respond to his full post so he knows I'm talking to him.



day tripper yeah... said:


>


What's your avatar all about, Dude?


----------



## Dandelion (Oct 10, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> I clearly addressed the question to Day Tripper Yeah who has posts on the first page. I get yours. I'll go and respond to his full post so he knows I'm talking to him.
> 
> What's your avatar all about, Dude?


Srorry about that.ni thought you meant me.
I see why you giot confused. I got it. It's
All good.

Dandelion


----------

